# Happy Miss Izzy



## Omer E (Feb 19, 2021)

...the magic of a TBS of coconut oil and a 1/2 tsp of tumeric powder!

Hi All,
A happy Miss Izzy. Fully recovered after only 4 days of natural treatment of a nasty, (aka smelly and bumpy), fungal infection on her chest! Highly recommend it for otherwise hard-to-treat skin problems without meds.


----------

